# The Puppy Den in Ingersoll, ON - Anyone have any info on them?



## strausj (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi all,

A friend of mine got her Golden a couple of years ago from The Puppy Den. They are located in Ingersoll Ontario.

This is their Facebook page : https://www.facebook.com/The.Puppy.Den

Does anyone have any experience with them?

I have been in contact with them and they seem okay, also my friend has no problems with her boy and has glowing reviews for this breeder.

Any help would be great 

Thanks :wavey:


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

It depends on what you are looking for in a breeder. It is not one I would entertain at all. But I want a breeder who is active in some form of competition. One who is doing the minimum health testing for Hips, Elbows, Eyes and Hearts at the appropriate ages. One who specializes and studies one or may be two breeds. One whom I would call a reputable breeder.

Looking at the face book page for just a few moments they breed Goldens, Collies, Cavaliers, Shih Tzus, and mix breed Shorkies. They never mention health testing parents. They never even seem to refer to thier own breeding animals by a call name let alone a registered name. So my guess is that they simply breed together what dogs they have on hand with little to no though, testing, planning or research. But they do look like Goldens so if that is what you are looking for, yeah they have them. 

If you are not set on a breeder, you may want to reach out to your local rescue organizations. It is harder to come by but they do sometimes have puppies or young adults.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

You could try Joyso Goldens. I believe they are in the area you are looking at. I do not know them personally, but I remember looking them up for someone else, a couple of years ago.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I second the recommendation of Joyso. Janet is a dedicated, responsible breeder.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Please don't! You may get really, really fortunate and not have any health problems with a puppy from them but why help finance a puppy mill? 

It's playing Russian roulette with your heart and your potential finances. One orthopedic surgery for elbow or hip dysplasia will cost you thousands, not to mention the anguish of watching your dog be in pain.

Really, "shorkies" tells you everything you need to know.


----------



## strausj (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone!

I had a feeling that's I'd hear. My friend swears by them but she might have gotten lucky.

Our family golden growing up was from a pet store and he had so many health problems that I couldn't bear to see another dog go through what he did.


----------



## linda4add3 (Apr 7, 2015)

Good evening
I do have the puppy den
Thanks for looking at our page
I was really interested in reading the comments
That page doesn't to give all our info it it is just a page to let people see their babies grow
We dont allow our babies to go to any home and even after keep in touch
We work very hard making sure all our babies and dogs have everything they need including names lol
We take pride in the work we do.
Again thanks for looking at the site but wanted to clarify
Wishing everyone only the best


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Linda4add3, do all of your breeding Goldens have clearances for hips, elbows, hearts and eyes?


----------



## linda4add3 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes all our dogs have their testing done
We do care about what we do
we have all been burned one way or the other and learned from it
Us included
Not every breeder is right for everyone
As not all new homes work for every breeder
Take care everyone


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

linda4add3 said:


> Yes all our dogs have their testing done
> We do care about what we do
> we have all been burned one way or the other and learned from it
> Us included
> ...


Perhaps you can share some specifics about the clearances you have done on your Goldens? I don't see anything about "Puppy Den" on K9data.com. Do you have a webpage?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She's not going to post registered names, etc, if she does we will be able to see she doesn't do her clearances....


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

It is easy to claim testing. 
It is easy to provide names that can be searched on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. 
It only becomes difficult when you don't have them. (Registered Names or Health Certifications).

That is when you get these folks who join one day to post a few things insisting they have certifications to try to improve their image in a thread that is pointing to deficencies in a breeding program. 

Honestly, I have never seen a breeder who engages in purposeful mix breeding like 'shorkies' or 'doodles' that has a responsible health testing for their breeding program. 

I would be quite happy to have my educated conjecture proven wrong and see the proof of health certifications but honestly, I belive that is never going to happen.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am not a breeder or anything. Just a regular person and can see this place is a puppy mill pet store type operation.


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

I always wonder how these 'breeders' come about and join the forum *so coincidentally* to post once or twice then *ghost* flash gone! FYI - original poster of question - always seek updated clearances on the parents of the potential litters... OFA certifications are extremely important in large breed dogs. Although you may pay a pretty penny up front (many are $1,500 +) you will save lots of money in the long run!


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

xooxlinds said:


> I always wonder how these 'breeders' come about and join the forum *so coincidentally* to post once or twice then *ghost* flash gone! FYI - original poster of question - always seek updated clearances on the parents of the potential litters... OFA certifications are extremely important in large breed dogs. Although you may pay a pretty penny up front (many are $1,500 +) you will save lots of money in the long run!


Exactly!! the only reason I sometimes comment on these threads is so unsuspecting golden buyers might find information that causes them to slow down, learn, research and make a well thought out decision about where they purchase their puppy. "Google" can be an incredibly helpful tool in guiding people to factual information about many things. This forum is FILLED with great information from a lot of people who deeply care about Golden Retrievers!! Thanks to all who contribute in productive ways.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

linda4add3 said:


> Yes all our dogs have their testing done
> We do care about what we do
> we have all been burned one way or the other and learned from it
> Us included
> ...



Can you provide us a link to an OFA clearance? I will provide you a link for my girl Selli.


----------



## harleyd (May 25, 2015)

*the puppy den ingersol ont.*

I hope this will help in you picking a breeder.We bought our Golden from them.at 8 weeks old our Vet exam found a heart murrmer.Told it could possibly go away as she gets older at 6 months no sign of murrmer of course we were very worried.Then she started favouring back left side had her checked and found Patellar Luxation had surgery at 8 months then found out the right side needed to be done also at 12 months old the total cost for both sides were $4500.00.So far she has had a pretty louzie start to her life.So please research carefully.She doing fine now we love her to death but its be a long year and a half for all of us


----------



## linda4add3 (Apr 7, 2015)

I would have appreciated if you had told everyone that i told you when you purchased your pup that i told you if there was a health issue i would take the pup back and refund the purchase price
When contacted about the heart murmur i told you again but you didnt want to
You did not contact me regarding any other issues before you made the choice to go ahead
If you had of i still would have taken the dog back and given you back your purchase price
I have already figured out that wasnt good enough for you but i was more than happy to have the dog come back to us
things will happen no matter how hard


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

linda4add3 said:


> I would have appreciated if you had told everyone that i told you when you purchased your pup that i told you if there was a health issue i would take the pup back and refund the purchase price
> When contacted about the heart murmur i told you again but you didnt want to
> You did not contact me regarding any other issues before you made the choice to go ahead
> If you had of i still would have taken the dog back and given you back your purchase price
> ...


People are not going to return their puppies. How about doing clearances on parents before they are bred. In this case how about giving them their money back to put towards medical expenses.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok...but if the only choice for the owner to get any sort of "refund" would be to give a dog back..one that they have fallen in love with..this is not some sort of defective piece of furniture or electronic device..it is a living thing that people get attached too. That is not the only thing you could offer. 

And something you can do to avoid this situation again would be to do health clearances on ALL your dogs. Because why would you want to send out puppies with problems? As a breeder you should want people to not have to worry about these issues. Just something to think about...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Ok...but if the only choice for the owner to get any sort of "refund" would be to give a dog back..one that they have fallen in love with..this is not some sort of defective piece of furniture or electronic device..it is a living thing that people get attached too. That is not the only thing you could offer.
> 
> And something you can do to avoid this situation again would be to do health clearances on ALL your dogs. Because why would you want to send out puppies with problems? As a breeder you should want people to not have to worry about these issues. Just something to think about...


100% agree! Puppy Den, please, please go get real clearances on your breeding dogs. You are not only selling puppies that have issues, but you are also messing with people's emotions and finances. You can't just say, ' there's an issue, bring puppy back' because they love their puppy, and have brought it into their home and made a part of the family. It's not a piece of furniture, it's a living creature.
edit- registered names? If you already have clearances, supplying links to OFA or the registered names would go a long way to proving you are doing your best.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I hate, HATE the return your puppy to get a refund policy. Im my opinion this is a way for unethical breeders to offer a gaurentee likely without ever having to honor it. 
Many have stated why a family who loves thier puppy won't return it. I look at it from the other side, why would the breeder want the puppy back? What are they going to do with it? Euthanasia comes to mind when an issue requires expensive surgeries. If a breeder does do the surgeries, rehabilitation, and anything else necessary to get the pup healthy, what are they going to do? Rehome it. So, why not have the pup stay in the home it knows and is loved?
I would choose a breeder that does health clearances and has *no* gaurentee every time over one who offers this sad excuse of a gaurentee. It truly is no gaurentee at all and allows this kind of "I offered to give you your money back" response.

I also urge the Puppy Den to step up and do right by your breeding dogs and puppies you produce. Do the health testing and eliminate dogs that do not clear. And now that you know you had patella issues, check for that too.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Ok...but if the only choice for the owner to get any sort of "refund" would be to give a dog back..one that they have fallen in love with..this is not some sort of defective piece of furniture or electronic device..it is a living thing that people get attached too. That is not the only thing you could offer.
> 
> And something you can do to avoid this situation again would be to do health clearances on ALL your dogs. Because why would you want to send out puppies with problems? As a breeder you should want people to not have to worry about these issues. Just something to think about...


Most breeders, including reputable breeders will ask for the dog back and refund of full purchase price. And yes, I have also seen certain circumstances where the breeder has returned the full purchase price to pay for surgeries. From what the breeder stated she was not told about the surgeries until after it has already happened. If I was a breeder I would like to know ahead of time and not after the surgery was already performed. I would like the option for a second opinion. 

On another hand, clearances while good to have do NOT guarantee a healthy pup. Anyone, regardless of where your pup comes from should worry about these issues with their pup, should make sure the pups do not jump up and down the beds, off balconies, off porches, walk up and down stairs, play frisbee in their growing stages. Just because the puppy can do it, it does not mean it is good for them. 

I do not know if this breeder does the clearances or not. Personally, if I feel ambushed I would not post them on a forum. 
To the OP, if the clearances exist ask to see them, there are many links on this forum to what the clearances look like.


----------



## Clumsybutcute (May 8, 2020)

Noreaster said:


> Please don't! You may get really, really fortunate and not have any health problems with a puppy from them but why help finance a puppy mill?
> 
> It's playing Russian roulette with your heart and your potential finances. One orthopedic surgery for elbow or hip dysplasia will cost you thousands, not to mention the anguish of watching your dog be in pain.
> 
> Really, "shorkies" tells you everything you need to know.


I have had an amazing experience from them. They are professional and thoughtful. They post pics and videos often and send updates from time to time as we wait. One month health insurance. This isn't a breeder for competition, but one who loves dogs and can happen to make a bit of cash doing work that they love. They socialize them in home and they are not in tiny abusive pens. I was looking for a puppy and didn't want to rescue at this time although I have in the past. Please go to them as they are wonderfuk


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Clumsybutcute- how about posting the registered names of the sire and dam of your puppy then? 
This breeder claims clearances but neglected to give us any way to verify them. No one said are are not nice - they might be. Free month insurance costs them nothing with Trupanion. Making a bit of cash is not a good motivator to do the right thing so if you believe your dog's parents were health tested, provide their registered names here.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Clumsybutcute said:


> I have had an amazing experience from them. They are professional and thoughtful. They post pics and videos often and send updates from time to time as we wait. One month health insurance. This isn't a breeder for competition, but one who loves dogs and can happen to make a bit of cash doing work that they love. They socialize them in home and they are not in tiny abusive pens. I was looking for a puppy and didn't want to rescue at this time although I have in the past. Please go to them as they are wonderfuk


They can be all that - but if they are not doing the four core clearances on their dogs, they are not ethical breeders. It's not opinion, it's fact. 

This is the breeders' section of the GRCC Code of Ethics:








Code of Ethics


This Code of Ethics is presented for members of the Golden Retriever Club of Canada. who are breeders and/or owners of Golden Retrievers. This code embodies two of the foremost aims of the G.R.C.C.…




grcc.net




*Section 2 BREEDING PRACTICES*



Selection of Breeding Stock:
The breeder must ensure that all breeding is carried out with the Canadian Kennel Club breed standard in mind.
The breeder uses only healthy adult dogs and bitches that are at least 24 months of age that are physically and mentally sound.
In consideration of the aim of the overall improvement of the breed, the breeder must decline any breeding when the presence of any undesirable or potentially debilitating genetic or behavioural trait is known or suspected in either the sire or the dam. As a minimum requirement, all breeding stock should hold:
A certificate of examination from the Ontario Veterinary College (OVC) prior to its discontinuation of its registry in 2012, indicating no evidence of hip dysplasia; or a report of examination from the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals (OFA) indicating no evidence of hip dysplasia at the minimum age of 24 months; or a report of examination from BVA (British Veterinary Association) indicating no evidence of hip dysplasia at a minimum age of 24 months, or a report of examination from PennHip at a minimum age of 18 months indicating no evidence of hip dysplasia; or an appropriate clearance from the dog’s country of residency.
A certificate of examination from the Ontario Veterinary College (OVC) prior to its discontinuation of its registry in 2012, indicating no evidence of elbow dysplasia; or a report of examination from the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals (OFA) indicating no evidence of elbow dysplasia at the minimum age of 24 months; or a report of examination from BVA (British Veterinary Association) indicating no evidence of elbow dysplasia at a minimum age of 24 months; or an appropriate clearance from the dog’s country of residency.
A current annual certificate of examination indicating no evidence of inherited eye disease or functional abnormalities of the eye from a Diplomate of the American College of Veterinary Ophthalmology (ACVO) or a member of the Canadian Association of Veterinary Ophthalmologists (CAVO) or an appropriate clearance from the dog’s country of residency. Annual eye examinations are recommended for the lifetime of the dog due to late onset of eye disorders such as pigmentary uveitis.
A Certificate of examination from a Diplomate of the American College of Veterinary Internal Medicine- Cardiology (DACVIM-C) indicating no physical signs of cardiovascular disease; or Where a DACVIM-C is unavailable, a certificate of examination indicating no physical signs of cardiovascular disease from a Doctor of Veterinary Medicine (DVM) with qualifications acceptable for OFA cardiology certification.
DNA tests are available for a number of diseases that affect Golden Retrievers (such as eye disorders, prcd-PRA, GR-PRA1 &2, Degenerative Myelopathy and a skin condition, Ichthyosis), and more are being added with time. The decision to test or not should include considerations such as: the seriousness of the disease, the reliability of the test, the prevalence of the disease in the breed, and the presence of affected or carrier dogs in the vertical pedigree. The ideal use of DNA tests is to prevent producing affected puppies, while at the same time maintaining genetic diversity and gradually decreasing the prevalence of the disease gene(s) in the breed. Members are strongly encouraged to use DNA testing to help make wise breeding decisions. Owners of frequently used stud dogs are strongly urged to test their dogs, especially if they are considering to breeding to untested females.
Consideration should also be given to other conditions that may have a genetic component, including but not limited to: cancer, epilepsy, hypothyroidism, skin disorders, allergies, longevity, swallowing disorders and orthopedic disorders such as osteochondritis dissecans (OCD). Recognizing that no dog is genetically perfect; that maintaining a rich and diverse gene pool is important for the long-term health of the breed; and that good breeding decisions must balance many factors, it is suggested that breeders give the highest health priority to selection against heritable disorders that significantly decrease quality of life and that have the greatest likelihood for improvement through careful breeding decisions. Difficult decisions should be resolved in a manner that places the best interests of the dogs and the breed at the forefront.


Before deciding to produce a litter, the breeder considers the possibility of properly placing puppies which cannot be kept by the breeder. Breeders should also be prepared to co-operate in the re-homing of dogs they have bred or owned should it be necessary.
Health: The breeder keeps all stock under sanitary conditions and gives maximum health protection through de-worming, inoculations, and annual veterinary examinations.
Breeding Management: The breeder should space the litters of any bitch by allowing a maximum of two (2) consecutive litters and a maximum of three (3) litters within five (5) heats.


----------



## Duggie's Mom (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi all. I know I’m reopening and old thread, but wanted to comment on my experience with this breeder. My husband and I didn’t have a great deal of experience with breeders, and desperately wanted a dog. We were students at the time with a limited income. We went on kijiji and noticed an ad for golden retriever puppies. We brought our little boy home in 2011. We met Linda, her adult dogs who were what we believed to be the parents.
Duggie had a hard go. He had giardia when he came home, he needed to be on meds 2x in order to get rid of it. We had to deworm him again after coming home as well. Then he was neutered before 6 months because his testicles didn’t descend. The next couple of years went off without a hitch. At 4 he had a torn cruciate ligament. I took him to Guelphs veterinary college (A 45 min drive for me) 3x a week for conservative management/rehab and eventually had to get him surgery to repair it. At 5, we lost him to hemangiosarcoma.
I’m not sure how much of this can be attributed to the breeder. I know hemangiosarcoma is very common in goldens. I will say our Duggie had the sweetest dispositon and we wouldn’t have traded him for anything in the world. We loved our boy.
We got another golden from a reputable breeder after Duggie passed. One who wanted to meet us before deciding we could have one of her dogs. Who keeps in touch with us regularly, and is always available for questions and advice. We’ve met our pups parents, siblings and relatives. We have full records of the parents history and lineage. I remember emailing Linda shortly after we brought Duggie home - more than once, and never heard back. We also never received any information on the parents, and didn’t meet the rest of the litter.
Just wanted to share this for those who may be considering this breeder for a puppy. Duggie was my heart dog, literally an angel. But, he had a rough go.


----------

